# Dream to C-50 is a dream come true



## ddesmonts (Nov 17, 2004)

I upgraded from a Dream to a C-50 frameset (nie Xmas bonus) and finally rode it last weekend. Here it is! Just wanted to share and see what type of snobby criticism I'll get back. (Taiwan-made cranks on a Colnago, Shimano pedals, American stem, bar and wheels....etc.)
At the end of the day it's all mine and it's beautiful.

The build:
57cm C-50, Star Fork
CK HS Red
American Classis Sprinter 350's
2003 Chorus 10 speed (record carbon levers) (Chorus/Record Ti post)
Truvativ Carbon Rouleur cranks & Giga X pipe BB
Shimano "Lance" pedals
Ritchey WCS Bar & Stem (120)
Selle Italia SLR gel seat (won it in a cross race - still not sold on it)
Deda silver carbon bar tape (a bit slick - still not sold on it)

Ride hard and enjoy!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

*Compliments!!*

Very, very nice bike. I hope you weighted the frame before you assembled it, isn't it?
How much the frame weights? And the bike as a whole?
Moreover, is the frame a '04 or '05 edition? The color is '05, but the carbon wave seems to be that one of '04 version. However, don't think about this and enjoy your wonder bike. 
Stefano


----------



## ddesmonts (Nov 17, 2004)

*17 lbs*

17 lbs even as you see it. I did not weight the frame by itself. I think it is an 04 w/ a 05 paint scheme. Gary @ GVH Bikes (he was grat BTW) did not know for sure. Thank I will enjoy it.


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

*GVH - sad news*



ddesmonts said:


> 17 lbs even as you see it. I did not weight the frame by itself. I think it is an 04 w/ a 05 paint scheme. Gary @ GVH Bikes (he was grat BTW) did not know for sure. Thank I will enjoy it.


Sad news:

Dec. 2, 1937 - March 2, 2005

At his request, no public services will be held for Gary V. Hobbs, 67, of Coos Bay.

He was born Dec. 2, 1937, in Huntington, W.Va. He died after a long struggle with leukemia on March 2, 2005, in Coos Bay.

After owning a chain of shoe stores on the East Coast, he retired and soon began a second career. Gary was an avid bicyclist and he was able to turn his passion into a successful mail-order custom bicycle business that shipped bicycles to many parts of the world.

He is survived by his wife, Marcia of Coos Bay; son, Brent and his wife, Leslie of Raleigh, N.C.; daughter, Melanie Brehl and her husband, Arthur of High Point, N.C.; daughter, Felicia Hobbs and her husband, Edward Kazakavich of San Fransisco; daughter-in-law, Lupe Cajaraville Hobbs of Jackson Height, N.Y.; and six grandchildren, Christine Hobbs, Amelia Hobbs, Ian Hobbs, Leland Brehl, Josie Brehl and Heath Brehl.

He was preceded in death by his son, Gary Scott Hobbs.


----------

